# Spinnin reel



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

6600w cage, new style Benfield sideplate, ceramic hybrid bearings.

Spent some time this evening going through my bearings and matched up the best set. I balanced the spool before the SE but was not real happy with the performance of this reel so i spent some time fine tuning it.

Feel free to fast forward.... lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYNPIPvSE0M

Tommy


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

66w cage. arent those for the black maxs?

but jeez. look at the spool goo.

ceramic hybrids. are they from boca?


----------



## killerb68 (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah.....but can ya fish with it That is truely amazing.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

killerb68 said:


> Yeah.....but can ya fish with it That is truely amazing.


That reel will NEVER see the salt water....


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

how do you start up a spin I know its not by hand?? Do you use a drill or dremel??


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

mud said:


> how do you start up a spin I know its not by hand?? Do you use a drill or dremel??


100 % by hand. Tighten the drag, flick the handle and push the button. Takes a little practice but it doable.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

ooeric said:


> 66w cage. arent those for the black maxs?
> 
> but jeez. look at the spool goo.
> 
> ceramic hybrids. are they from boca?


The spool and spindle are from the black max (I think). The entire reel came from Bill Thomas (Bill's custom reels) and tuned by yours truely.

These bearings came from wheels reels.

Tommy


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*OK I got it...*

For us that can't crush an 800 foot cast Like Tommy, we could start tournament-level spool spinning comps....Of course, Tommy would probably win that also.


Any way Got a few ?s about those bearings...

1-Will they hold up at all in saltwater

2-Will they hold up to stress that big fish can put on gear.

3-Are they too fast for the surf? (I know I can slow em down)

4- thinking of looking at the rocket fuel bearings as well--anyone got an opinion?

If anyone can help with these....Thanks


Ward


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

thebeachcaster said:


> For us that can't crush an 800 foot cast Like Tommy, we could start tournament-level spool spinning comps....Of course, Tommy would probably win that also.
> 
> 
> Any way Got a few ?s about those bearings...
> ...


Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*WOW Talk about fast!*

Thanks Tommy


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

mighty impressive!
couple questions 
how much did the entire set up cost you?
any oil on the bearings?
how many spools did you go thru to get this fnal setup?
and last one
what method did you use to balance the spool?
dont know if you can share , some guard all as national secrets. 

thanks


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

INDIO said:


> mighty impressive!
> couple questions
> how much did the entire set up cost you?
> 
> ...


Tommy


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

got one like that..my blue yonder..danville aka willy longcaster built mine... with a full spool and the bearings dry the reel will go 6 min no problem...i just need to back it up with a better cast...and start practicing again.

stock frame, spool, and sideplates on mine..probably the only reel ill never sell.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

*bearings*

I got some ceramic abec 7's coming for my new 5500. I'm sure it will give me better backlashes when I hit the old line drive cast.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

You know somewhere around 2 min, you are bound to run out of line.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Fish Hunter said:


> You know somewhere around 2 min, you are bound to run out of line.


around 30 secs and your gonna be out of line. lol


----------

